# Issue with Fglrx [SOLVED..for me at least]

## roguetech

Hi guys,

I have a quick question, I am trying to get my ATI Radeon Xpress 200m installed, but for some reason when I modprobe fglrx i get this error

```
# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

also dmesg shows this:

```
 # dmesg fglrx

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@thedepths) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sat Mar 18 20:59:23 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fea0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fea0000 - 000000001feac000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001feac000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

510MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7c50

On node 0 totalpages: 130720

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126624 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7c20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fea472c

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Piranha  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1feabe1a

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1feabe8e

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1feabf7eACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1feabfc4

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     309B 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c041f000 soft=c0417000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1994.265 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 512220k/522880k available (2336k kernel code, 10068k reserved, 581k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3994.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=19974366)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff c3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff c3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 128K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff c3d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000001 00000000 00000001

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3300+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3994.87 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1802k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd86c, last bus=8

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 26)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x870-0x87f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c8000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  MEM window: 32000000-33ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: c0200000-c02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a37:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie01]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 4608k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x24, linelength=3072, pages=55

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5427

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5495, set palette = c00c54cf

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8410-0x8417, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8418-0x841f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: TOSHIBA MK6032GAX, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xc0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xc0000000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xc0001000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.2[C] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[c0207000-c02077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[613f0200e0e6417d]

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:04.0 [103c:30a4]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to ISA

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:04.0, mfunc 0x00a61b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000820

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xafff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.16.13 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, DFS)wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn 2006-03-15)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn 2006-03-15)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn 2006-03-15)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x32000000, irq=16

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0eb2400, 00:0f:b0:c4:ed:63, IRQ 21

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: excluding 0xc00-0xc07 0xc10-0xc17 0xc50-0xc57 0xc68-0xc6f 0xcd0-0xcdf 0xcf8-0xcff

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

```

I installed Ati-Drivers and I really don't know what to do, if it helps I do not think that my agp chipset is selected in the kernel... also i am not sure what my chipset is, (eg. is it Ati radeon? AtI  mach64? etc...) I am running a hp dv5000z laptop everything works but this, sound, network etc... all work also I am not to sure where to go with geentoo-wiki on the ati how too, this is kinda wehy I am asking for some help. Any would be appreciated! thanks

roguetechLast edited by roguetech on Wed Mar 22, 2006 12:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

Post alsa 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

----------

## linuxgeekery

Try enabling the kernel's agpgart and rebuild the kernel. Worked for me.  :Smile:  Also, it seems that 2.6.16 doesn't have this problem. You also might want to refer to bug 90860 in gentoo's bugzilla. [/bug]

----------

## roguetech

Not sure why ALSA would have any effect, I do have my snd-atiixp drivers working though... an i am using mplayer fine.... but when I get home from work I will post what you requested with the:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

Although I am not sure if agpgart was compiled in the kernel, i think so, I did use genkernel I wil let you know tonight!

----------

## roguetech

Sorry about not replyig yesterday, I Updated my system and it broke the ability to log into gnome with a user, but it is fixed now. Well here is what the code states:

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout is no longer supported.

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Also here is this one just in case:

```
 # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

```

I do not know where to look in the kernel for agpgart, where is it located?

----------

## killomatic

device drivers then character devices.

Oh, and if it's got --- by it, it's enabled. That confused me the first time I saw it.

Go here for setting up everything: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

----------

## kfiaciarka

try enable amd64-agp (also add to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

----------

## roguetech

Okay I just enabled /dev/agpgart built into the kernel, after i will re-run the ati config and see what happens, if someone could answer me this though whats the difference between built-in and built as a module?

----------

## roguetech

Um, I have seem to run inot a probem, I don't seem to have the abliyty to run run fglrx as a module, as it looks in another directory for it, for example i have a 2.6.15-r1 kernel (stable) yes when i modprobe fglrx it looks for /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5 but i don't have tat directory... What do i do???

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *roguetech wrote:*   

> Um, I have seem to run inot a probem, I don't seem to have the abliyty to run run fglrx as a module, as it looks in another directory for it, for example i have a 2.6.15-r1 kernel (stable) yes when i modprobe fglrx it looks for /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5 but i don't have tat directory... What do i do???

 

agpgart, amd64-agp must be as module, change symlink in /usr/src to point your actual kernel.

----------

## roguetech

Okay well... I fixed the fglrx probelm loading... also since i am using GENKERNEL should i edit the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 so that agpgart, amd64-agp are modules? Also I get a black screen when i try to get to the log in screen and I cannot kill X... he only way i can edit files is with a live cd.....

useintenalagp="no" is set on my computer...

EDIT: AHHHHHH I didn't set Sideport and UDMA Thingy in the bios...... now it works........ bleh.. also i think I need more ram.... wonder where i can buy a 512mb of ram for a hp dv5000z Guys, I really do appreciate all of your help, You all helped me get through this... Many thanks!!!

Roguetech

----------

## r4di0_h34d

(sorry for the double-post, the keyboard's been acting a little funky lately)

I've been getting a similar message when I try to modprobe fglrx drivers.  I've got a thinkpad with the ATI mobility x300.  I'm using the 2.6.15-r1 kernel.  I emerge ati-drivers (version 8.20.1-r1), and when i modprobe fglrx afterwards, I get the same error:

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko:) Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg says:

fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_register

fglrx: Unkonwn symbol pm_unregister_all

I'm having a hard time tracking down what pm_register and pm_unregister_all have to do with fglrx.  I was putting off configuring power management until after I had the tpb osd working, but it seems those require the fglrx drivers which seem to require power management.  I haven't found any other references to pm_register preventing the fglrx module from loading, so I thought I'd post it here.  Any input would be welcome, and I'll post back if I find the solution.

----------

## r4di0_h34d

p.s.  I ran opengl-update before i found the warning not to (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers).  I cracked open the script, but i'm too tired to figure out what it's doing right now.  Thought it might be pertinent.

----------

